
Build Your Own 8x4 Foot Whiteboard for $15 (Instead of $200+) - nickjj
https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/build-your-own-8x4-foot-whiteboard-for-15-dollars-instead-of-200
======
Multicomp
Not to be pedantic but haven't our open-office plans shown us that a lot of
non-porous surfaces can be used a whiteboard including glass, formaldehyde(as
seen in the article), and even most thin gloss plastics?

I could totally be wrong of course.

~~~
nickjj
I wouldn't want to try and mount an 8 foot by 4 foot piece of glass on my
wall, and I'm guessing the contrast would be a lot worse than the recommended
material in the article.

All I know is, you can walk into any Home Depot and for $15 bucks, walk out
with the supplies you need to easily amount it onto any wall in about 5-10
minutes.

